# Bristol/Bath cockapoo meet



## SamandLily (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi,

Would anyone be interested in a cockapoo meet in the Bristol/Bath area one weekend? I'm in central Bristol but can travel. It would be great to meet up with other cockapoo pups and owners! 

Sam (and Lily the 3 month old cockapoo)


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I know people have met before from your region so good luck. x


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi Sam!! Yes we've had a few meets in the past and have quite a few people up for coming out. Did you have anywhere in mind or any ideas for dates? Recently we have done Westonbirt arboretum, Blaise castle and a place near Gloucester the name totally escapes me! Looking forward to meeting!


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh and there was one in Bath park (aka Victoria park) not too long ago.


----------



## SamandLily (Apr 20, 2013)

All of those places sound fantastic! I haven't been to westonbirt for a while and it's well placed between Bristol and Bath so that's a good idea. 

Dates... Sat 18th/Sun 19th May or Sat 8th/9th June? What works for everyone else? 

Sam and Lily


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Those dates look good to me, I'll see if I can rally the troops (I.e contact the other local people)


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Hello I can do may date but not the June one


----------



## SamandLily (Apr 20, 2013)

Hey, 

Lozzie - what did the troops say? We're still up for meeting next weekend if that works best for everyone? 

Sam and Lily


----------



## Ali-T (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi
Happy to do Westonbirt. used to live in the area so know it well. Currently live in Malvern but happy to travel down to meet other owners and exchange stories! Let me know what the decision is on the weekend. 

Ali and Basil


----------



## SamandLily (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi Ali, 

Brilliant! We'll see what Lozzie says about the others but I can do Saturday or Sunday. Basil looks gorgeous! How old is he? 

Sam


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Hello
I can do either day at Westonbirt....be great to meet up!
Sam


----------



## Ali-T (Apr 10, 2012)

He's 16 months. Has considerably less hair at the moment as he's just been trimmed. Does anyone else's Cockapoo look like a terrier when they've been clipped?


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

So this thread seems to have gone a tad quiet...

I propose 11am on Sunday at Westonbirt...any takers?


----------



## Ali-T (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi

I can 11.30 on Sunday at Westonbirt. HOpefully it might have stopped raining by then.

Ali


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

Sorry folks - will have to sit this one out, literally!! I fell over walking Raffy on Monday and have torn ligaments in my ankle - it's lovely shades of black and blue , and cracked ribs  Hopefully will make the next one, can't wait to see how Binky and Bracken have grown up.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Ah that is a shame Lynne, would have been great to see you and a bigger Rafferty . Hope you feel better soon though...naughty Rafferty tripping you up!!


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi Sam
I can't blame Raffy this time. I fell in a rabbit hole and turned my ankle and landed in a heap. Raffy was good, licked my face to make sure I was OK and then waited patiently for me to haul myself to my feet


----------



## Ali-T (Apr 10, 2012)

Ouch! That sounds so painful. Sorry I won't meet you this weekend but hopefully on future poo meets. 

Re my previous post, I may be pushing it to get down to W'birt by 11.30 as my partner's daughter isn't collected by her mum until 10ish, but will definitely be there by 11.45. Are there many of us now going? 

Ali


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Aw what a sweetie!! Hope you feel better soon! 



loopyloo said:


> Hi Sam
> I can't blame Raffy this time. I fell in a rabbit hole and turned my ankle and landed in a heap. Raffy was good, licked my face to make sure I was OK and then waited patiently for me to haul myself to my feet


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Ali-T said:


> Ouch! That sounds so painful. Sorry I won't meet you this weekend but hopefully on future poo meets.
> 
> Re my previous post, I may be pushing it to get down to W'birt by 11.30 as my partner's daughter isn't collected by her mum until 10ish, but will definitely be there by 11.45. Are there many of us now going?
> 
> Ali


I can be there for 11.45am, meet outside the cafe. I am not sure of numbers, as not a lot of response so far so could be just us!


----------



## SamandLily (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi,

Lily and I will be there too! Outside the cafe at 11.45. Fingers crossed for good weather! 

Sam x


----------



## Ali-T (Apr 10, 2012)

See you all then. Weather looks fairly dry for tomorrow so hopefully can leave the wellies at home. 

Ali & Basil


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

Hope you all have a good walk this beautiful morning. Don't forget to post loads of photos.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Running 10 minutes late, and also armed with an overweight pug ....


----------



## SamandLily (Apr 20, 2013)

Hey! We're running a little late, but will be there just before 12. Hope to still catch you outside the cafe! 

Sam, George and Lily


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Hey guys,

So sorry I went AWOL- I got locked out of the forum (not Blocked, just Locked) it randomly happens to me occasionly and then starts working again for no reason- Admin know but don't know why it happens! 

Hope that you had a good walk, turns out we couldn't have made it anyway as Bracken was in season! Got that out of the way now so need to book the big op!

Hopefully try again for a meet soon!

P.s. my version of 'troops' is Lynne and Sam so they managed to find the thread without me  Lynne, hope your foot is on the mend!


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi Laura, I wondered if that had been the problem because you'd mentioned it in your email as well as the fact that Bracken was in season so I guessed you wouldn't be going either. My ankle and ribs are healing nicely, thanks for asking.
I don't know whether any of you has noticed but a few owners on CCGB are organising a meet in Warwick at the end of June. The venue is quite small compared to the arboretum and the place near Cheltenham but thought I'd mention it in case anyone is interested. We'll be going hopefully because its right on our doorstep practically. 
Hoping to see some photos of meet? Sam and all


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

I don't really check the CCGB site so hadn't seen the Warwick walk- do you mind posting the details here Lynne?


----------



## TillysMom (Jun 18, 2013)

*Ashton Court*

Hi there. I live in Bristol and have a 5-month old puppy. We have found a number of group walks via various means but my fave is a monthly "doodle" walk at Ashton Court. Its second Sunday of the month at 10am at the golf course café. Cockapoos welcome too. Just turn up and look for the group of curly dogs of all shapes, colours and sizes.

Would also be interested in occasional poo walks too.


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2013)

TillysMom said:


> Hi there. I live in Bristol and have a 5-month old puppy. We have found a number of group walks via various means but my fave is a monthly "doodle" walk at Ashton Court. Its second Sunday of the month at 10am at the golf course café. Cockapoos welcome too. Just turn up and look for the group of curly dogs of all shapes, colours and sizes.
> 
> Would also be interested in occasional poo walks too.


Hey, thanks for posting, will keep in mind. 

Nik


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi Nik
How are you and John and Ollie? Seems like an age since we last met up. We'll maybe have to arrange another Westonbirt meet soon as that seems quite central for Midlands and Somerset Poos. We're meeting at St Nicholas Park in Warwick this Sunday (23rd), don't know whether you saw the post but the weather doesn't look too promising.

 Lynne Jonn and Raffy


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2013)

loopyloo said:


> Hi Nik
> How are you and John and Ollie? Seems like an age since we last met up. We'll maybe have to arrange another Westonbirt meet soon as that seems quite central for Midlands and Somerset Poos. We're meeting at St Nicholas Park in Warwick this Sunday (23rd), don't know whether you saw the post but the weather doesn't look too promising.
> 
> Lynne Jonn and Raffy


Hey Lynne, we are well thanks, how are you, John & Raffy? Are you all well? I bet Raffy is all grown up now. Such a sweetie. Yes it seems an age ago. Haven't managed any other meets yet as other stuff gets in the way. 

Enjoy your meet in Warwick, take your waterproofs but I hope you don't need them! Will keep everything crossed for you. 

Nik
xx


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi Tilly's mum! I went through a period of trying to meet up with this group but kept missing them!! That's partially how I ended up on this forum after searching cockapoo walks! Can you tell me where they meet as I have heard that they vary between the golf course and main car parks and on at least one occasion I was definitely there on the right day but in the wrong car park! Thanks for posting and appreciate any extra info you have!


----------



## SamandLily (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi Tilly's Mum,

The Ashton court meets sound perfect! We will definitely be coming along to the next one. I take Lily walking across the downs or blaise castle on evenings and weekends and I know she would love another puppy to keep her company if you ever wanted to join us? Lily is 5 months too. 

Sam


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Sorry just re read your post and it says everything I asked!! Thanks!!


----------



## TillysMom (Jun 18, 2013)

SamandLily said:


> Hi Tilly's Mum,
> 
> The Ashton court meets sound perfect! We will definitely be coming along to the next one. I take Lily walking across the downs or blaise castle on evenings and weekends and I know she would love another puppy to keep her company if you ever wanted to join us? Lily is 5 months too.
> 
> Sam


Hi Sam and Lily. I'm afraid I also had a small accident a few weeks ago when I fell downstairs  Managed to find a great dog walker and am now back walking Tilly myself but wasn't fit for the July walk. Did you go? I'm hoping to go on the 11th Aug if I can. I've only ever heard the details of this on the grapevine so not sure if details put up anywhere online. I will try and check with friends to see if they do vary the meeting place and if so, where they are meeting on 11th. Hopefully we'll catch up at some point.

Judi


----------



## CharliePepper (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi there,

I may be a little late for this meet up.

My partner and I and our cockapoo Charlie are all moving to Bristol in 2 weeks time. We would love to meet up with some Cockapoos and their owners. We are moving to Clifton and are really looking forward to being a short walk away from the expanse of the Downs, where I am sure we will often be! 

If anyone is interested in another meet up if this one is already gone, I would love to be contacted! 

Rosie


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Welcome!! All we need to do is start talking dates and places! Do you know Bristol at all?


----------



## CharliePepper (Aug 6, 2013)

I know that my new house is about 5 minutes walk from the Downs (although I have never been up on them), and that over the bridge is a big wood. And a new colleague also mentioned a big National Trust house on the other side of the bridge too....?


Rosie


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2013)

CharliePepper said:


> I know that my new house is about 5 minutes walk from the Downs (although I have never been up on them), and that over the bridge is a big wood. And a new colleague also mentioned a big National Trust house on the other side of the bridge too....?
> 
> 
> Rosie


Hello & welcome, that will be Leigh Woods & Ashton Court, was also thinking Tyntesfield House but that is more Wraxall way & dogs are welcome on leads only.


----------



## SamandLily (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi Rosie, 

I live in Redland which is right next to Clifton and we walk around the downs every evening after work and Lily would love another cockapoo to keep her company (she's only 6 months old). My number is 07525860083 if you want to join us when you move down. 

So potential dates for a group walk... 24th/25th Aug or 31st/1st Sept? We're happy to travel! 

Sam and Lily


----------



## SamandLily (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi Judi, 

Glad you're on the mend! Wasn't sure about the 11th today because of the balloon fiesta is taking part in Ashton Court all weekend but we would love to join you for the next one you go to. 

Sam


----------



## CharliePepper (Aug 6, 2013)

SamandLily said:


> Hi Rosie,
> 
> I live in Redland which is right next to Clifton and we walk around the downs every evening after work and Lily would love another cockapoo to keep her company (she's only 6 months old). My number is 07525860083 if you want to join us when you move down.
> 
> ...


Hi Sam and Lily,

That sounds great, we would love to join you for a walk. I'll get in contact once we're moved. Charlie is 4 months, but very confident and playful, and he would love walking with a cockapoo friend! 

We are busy the weekend of 24/25th, but would be very keen for a cockapoo meet up in the weekend of the 31st/1st... Also willing to travel to a suitable location. 

Rosie


----------



## Woody2012 (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi all

I'm in Bristol too and walk my poo, 10 month old Woody, on the downs most days! In fact, I think I walked with you the other day on the downs samandlily? Is Lily black? 

Anyway, I know Woody would love to chase other poos around so I'm up for meeting!

Lucie and Woody


----------



## CharliePepper (Aug 6, 2013)

Ohh how nice, I am getting excited about our move now!

We were up in Bristol on Monday for the day and Charlie and I had two lovely walks on the Downs (I couldn't quite believe how close to them we're going to be!) 

Charlie LOVES playing chase with other dogs, and he is so sociable and unafraid he doesn't mind about the size or age of the dog!! But I know he will love some 'poo friends!!! 

Rosie


----------



## SamandLily (Apr 20, 2013)

Yes that was us! Lily loved chasing Woody. It would be good to see him after his hair cut too! 

The weekend of 31st/1st sounds good. We could do Ashton Court, Leigh Woods, Blaise Castle, Westonbirt Arboretum (where we met last time) or somewhere outside of Bristol if there are people travelling from quite far away?

Sam and Lily


----------



## SamandLily (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Rosie and I are planning to go to Blaise Castle tomorrow (Saturday) with the 'poos. We'll wait by the cafe at 3pm for anyone who wants to join us. 

Hopefully see some of you there,

Sam and Lily x


----------



## Woody2012 (Dec 29, 2012)

Hi, Woody and I will try and be there too!


----------



## TillysMom (Jun 18, 2013)

I am planning on going to the doodle walk at Aston court on Sunday at 10am at the golf course car park if anyone would like to come along.


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

I think it's the holly hedge fun dog show on Saturday at Ashton Court so I think we'll be going to that and then the Frampton country show on Sunday. Another doodle walk I won't make!!!


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

I was wrong! It's all on Sunday but we'll be heading to Frampton so hopefully you'll be able to enjoy the fun day on the doodle walk! It's 11 til 4.


----------



## CharliePepper (Aug 6, 2013)

TillysMom said:


> I am planning on going to the doodle walk at Aston court on Sunday at 10am at the golf course car park if anyone would like to come along.


Oh I wish I had checked this, Sam&Lily and Charlie and I were there today, but didnt arrive till about 12:30, a doodle walk would have been great fun!


----------



## CharliePepper (Aug 6, 2013)

Cockapoo Walk in Blaise Castle last weekend


----------



## CharliePepper (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## CharliePepper (Aug 6, 2013)

Lily and Charlie have been enjoying some lovely walks together, here are some pics:


----------

